# Going out of town again



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm heading out of town for 10 days starting tomorrow. I probably won't have internet access most of the time. That's why I'm not posting. 

See ya'll when we get back from vacation!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Have a safe trip. I'm glad you told us.... I would have worried not seeing you on here!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Sep 1 2005, 09:49 AM
> *I'm heading out of town for 10 days starting tomorrow. I probably won't have internet access most of the time. That's why I'm not posting.
> 
> See ya'll when we get back from vacation!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96069*


[/QUOTE]

Have a great trip!! I have a quick question for you if you happen to see this. Is tuna bad for dogs? Its the only way I can get Miko to take his pills (in a small tiny piece of tuna). He is on antibiotic and antihistamine/steroid combo for a very small allergic reaction.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Have an enjoyable, relaxing vacation.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Have a great vacation!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Have a safe trip!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Have a great vacation!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Have a safe and wonderful trip!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Have a great and safe trip!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Have a wonderful time.


----------

